# My Hearts Desire



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I posted it to my facebook page. Those dog's stories broke my heart.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Those poor dogs. They've done a great job for those dogs and I hope the larger community will come together to help this shelter continue.

The cruetly of humankind is......well, this is a family board so I'll keep my yap shut.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know why I read these at work.........those poor innocent babies.

I also posted it to my Facebook page.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank yall. This is who I will be fostering for


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for fostering with them.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Diesel's Mom*

Diesel's Mom

God Bless My Heart's Desire and you for fostering for them!
Do you know when you will get your foster and who it will be?


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not sure yet. I am making sure everything works out with Tucker first, before I take in another foster.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Diesels Mom*

Diesels Mom

Sounds good-keep us posted!!


----------

